# Lebron on Kobe



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

this is from the espn.com article....

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=broussard_chris&id=2278847



> I know that'll take titles, though. When I think about the best players in the league, I think of the guys who've won championships, guys like Tim Duncan, Kobe and Shaq. Of all of them, I like Kobe. His knowledge of the game and his killer instinct are what make him so tough. He's great with the ball and without the ball, and the things he can do offensively are kind of unbelievable. I don't think I have an instinct like Kobe, where I just want to kill everybody. But I do want to be the best player on the court every time I step out there.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

but but.. no way...


----------



## lakers9104 (Nov 11, 2005)

kobeis the best but reggie should be someone people remember


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

respect


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

nice to see lebron respectin his elders:rofl: he has the potential to surpass kobe's accomplishments tho


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Sigged


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

great quote


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

That is a great quote.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

thanx lebron we need all the rep we can get


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow.


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

I don't know why you guys are suprised, Lebron said Kobe was the best and his favorite player in the league last year. He's one smart guy.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

I love you , 'Bron. :wink:


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

"where I just want to kill everybody"

LOL


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

DAMN straight.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

LeBron is dead on. 

"His knowledge of the game and his killer instinct are what make him so tough. He's great with the ball and without the ball, and the things he can do offensively are kind of unbelievable."

That couldn't ring more true right now.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

LeBron is a smart man and he respects the people who have been doing it longer than him. I hope he does well with the Cavs.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Just don't tell futuristxen. :biggrin:


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

It's okay Lebron, when u sign with the Lakers u can learn it all from him in 08' and he'll pass the torch on to you... YA BOY! :banana:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

LeBron is almost...too nice. It's almost too good to be true, he's like this with everyone all the time.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

He's a genius just like Kobe was, however he's not cocky about it but will try to be the good role-model. However he has to watch out tho if he makes a mistake the media will be all up on him. Unless he stays very humble than the media is going to love him even him someone takes him to court. :cheers: 



EHL said:


> LeBron is almost...too nice. It's almost too good to be true, he's like this with everyone all the time.


----------



## Cavs_Pimp (Oct 14, 2005)

WOW! LeBron is 100% coorect and a really nice guy...Imagine how good he would look in a Laker Jersey.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Just don't tell futuristxen. :biggrin:



:rofl:

That's what I was thinking. I wonder if he's seen this thread yet? I'm sure he has. I wonder how Kobe feels about Lebron?


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

compsciguy78 said:


> :rofl:
> 
> That's what I was thinking. I wonder if he's seen this thread yet? I'm sure he has. I wonder how Kobe feels about Lebron?


I think they both have a lot of respect for each other.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

Sir Patchwork said:


> I think they both have a lot of respect for each other.


Yeah, Last year, when asked who are the 5 best players in the league on an ESPN pre-game show, he said in no order: Himself, Duncan, Garnett, LeBron, and the last one was either Shaq or Ray Allen (He mentioned both of them, but I'm forgetting which one he put on his list in particular).


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

sherako said:


> LeBron is a smart man and *he respects the people who have been doing it longer than him.* I hope he does well with the Cavs.


Maybe Kobe could learn something from him in that sense....


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

It's funny when you think about it, Kobe was winning his titles when LBJ was like 15 years old...that's pretty crazy.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> Maybe Kobe could learn something from him in that sense....


are you talking about the sameguy who wore sports stars throwback jerseys to the 2002 finals as a credit??? 

c'mon little zags dont just speak with hate try to think first...


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

LeBron on Kobe after tonight's game:



> *"His last three shots were just amazing," an admiring James said afterward. "The guy was shooting shots like he was the only person in this arena. He has been through this before -- he has (championship) rings." *


----------

